# help identifying algae



## sasa (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi,

I made a major pruning to my new planted tank (I also move the larger plants to the back). Now I have all kind of algae.... brown algae, hair algae, spot algae, you name it that for sure I have it !!! 

Can any one identify the algae on the picture?? or are they roots?? I tried to pulled it out but it's stuck on the leaves.


















Thanks for your help


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Java fern roots

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

that is how the java fern produces new plants. Either pull them off and replan t them or just throw them away.


----------

